# Money doesnt make you happy



## Raxflex (Apr 23, 2022)

From my experience it is the complete opposite. Money gives you true freedom. And this complete freedom is what makes you happy.

But the media constantly brainwashes you with "money doesnt make you happy" so that you dont start to riot against sky high taxes, inflation and lower and lower wages.

Meanwhile the people that own the media are billionaires.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 23, 2022)

Money makes poor people, whom have stress about money very happy


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Apr 23, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> Money makes poor people, whom have stress about money very happy



never thought'd i'd ever need to say this, but *who


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Apr 23, 2022)

Money = happiness for NT ppl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 24, 2022)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> never thought'd i'd ever need to say this, but *who


Over for non native English people


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 24, 2022)

looks and sex do


----------



## Bandana (Apr 24, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> looks and sex do


Im a homeless man who fucks a lot and this is true
BUT i recently bought an iphone 13 pro which made me very happy


----------



## halo3player1851 (Apr 24, 2022)

Raxflex said:


> From my experience it is the complete opposite. Money gives you true freedom. And this complete freedom is what makes you happy.
> 
> But the media constantly brainwashes you with "money doesnt make you happy" so that you dont start to riot against sky high taxes, inflation and lower and lower wages.
> 
> Meanwhile the people that own the media are billionaires.


Anyone who says money doesn't buy you happiness is a retard.


----------



## Survivor95 (Apr 24, 2022)

For a Young guy myself who I am current strugle with financial stability, who say money doesn't matter or doesn't make You Happy or You care a lot about money, I wanna slap the soul out of them.


----------



## TrestIsBest (Apr 24, 2022)

Raxflex said:


> From my experience it is the complete opposite. Money gives you true freedom. And this complete freedom is what makes you happy.
> 
> But the media constantly brainwashes you with "money doesnt make you happy" so that you dont start to riot against sky high taxes, inflation and lower and lower wages.
> 
> Meanwhile the people that own the media are billionaires.


100% agree. My monthly income increased by a few hundred euros recently (still a college poorcel tho) and it increased my life quality significantly. There might be a cutoff point at some point but I doubt it stops at 70 k for everyone (I think this is what a study concluded).


----------



## 6.5PSL (Apr 24, 2022)

The farmer in rural Iowa who goes to church every Sunday and cares for his family is way happier than the New York Goldman Sachs analyst.


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 24, 2022)

TrestIsBest said:


> 100% agree. My monthly income increased by a few hundred euros recently (still a college poorcel tho) and it increased my life quality significantly. There might be a cutoff point at some point but I doubt it stops at 70 k for everyone (I think this is what a study concluded).


What do u do for a living


----------



## TrestIsBest (Apr 24, 2022)

Tylermax said:


> What do u do for a living


College student mostly. I can’t provide you with any good moneymaxxing advice, sorry


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 24, 2022)

TrestIsBest said:


> College student mostly. I can’t provide you with any good moneymaxxing advice, sorry


How tall are u Chad. And what is your major?


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Apr 24, 2022)

Raxflex said:


> From my experience it is the complete opposite. Money gives you true freedom. And this complete freedom is what makes you happy.
> 
> But the media constantly brainwashes you with "money doesnt make you happy" so that you dont start to riot against sky high taxes, inflation and lower and lower wages.
> 
> Meanwhile the people that own the media are billionaires.


im 19 made so much of money from nfts its insane everyone in my school knows abt it , everytime i enter school i get a dopamine rush feels like im on cocaine


----------



## buflek (Apr 24, 2022)

money and looks both make you happy but they both arent necessary for you to be happy


----------



## TrestIsBest (Apr 24, 2022)

Tylermax said:


> How tall are u Chad. And what is your major?


193 cm, wish I was chad bruv  I study law in Germany.


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 24, 2022)

TrestIsBest said:


> 193 cm, wish I was chad bruv  I study law in Germany.


You already mogged me. Heil deutschland my friend


----------



## TrestIsBest (Apr 24, 2022)

Tylermax said:


> You already mogged me. Heil deutschland my friend


Good luck in your looksmaxing journey my friend!


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 24, 2022)

Raxflex said:


> From my experience it is the complete opposite. Money gives you true freedom. And this complete freedom is what makes you happy.
> 
> But the media constantly brainwashes you with "money doesnt make you happy" so that you dont start to riot against sky high taxes, inflation and lower and lower wages.
> 
> Meanwhile the people that own the media are billionaires.


Legit bro was gonna comment this from reading thread title

Money=freedom=happiness
Can do whatever you wish
Help others, travel, date, gather experiences the average person cannot have
As a result become a more well rounded interesting person

I know so many people who travelled the world younger and yes they got confused please stories and shit but now they're legit broke once that time was up
You want best of both worlds


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2022)

Making money makes you happy
The dopamine comes from stepping it up each year, selling your stuff, the grind itself is the best part
JFL at winning the lottery and being happy, you'll forever feel like a lucked out moron


----------



## Nad (Apr 24, 2022)

Mastermind said:


> Making money makes you happy
> The dopamine comes from stepping it up each year, selling your stuff, the grind itself is the best part
> JFL at winning the lottery and being happy, you'll forever feel like a lucked out moron


would rather feel like a lucked out moron and not have to wageslave for the rest of my life + travel and live all the experiences I dream of living without worrying about money all this grind shit is cope we weren't meant to work


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 24, 2022)

I agree tbh,I really only wanted money to appear a certain way to my family- Ie not my own authentic reasons. If I'm being really honest, maximising my aesthetics and dimorphism, and getting laid a decent amount without paying + having a couple of friends will make me happy- then having some money for further looksmaxing and general freedom.

I have like 14k AUD in crypro rn and I feel rich


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 24, 2022)

Having money makes your feel above people
Since there’s a class hierarchy


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 24, 2022)

UMAH GUSHH THEN YOURE NOT SPENDING YOUR MONEY CORRECTLY


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 24, 2022)

Yeah, can someone loan me 40,000$ for my BIMAX?? No wonder I'm miserable.


----------



## Gerardwayfan (Apr 24, 2022)

id rather be a omega poor chad than a rich normie. Id buy myself a small mirror and look at it from the moment i wake up till i go to sleep


----------



## Harold O'brien (Apr 24, 2022)

ok give me your money


----------



## Harold O'brien (Apr 24, 2022)

happiness isnt even a real human emotion anyway

Define it without using a synonym or being vague- it's all made up


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 24, 2022)

Money makes life easier. Many Chad's get Paid shit ton on Tiktok on Instagram.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2022)

Nad said:


> would rather feel like a lucked out moron and not have to wageslave for the rest of my life + travel and live all the experiences I dream of living without worrying about money all this grind shit is cope we weren't meant to work


Man you almost had a point but now you 100% outed yourself as a lazy commie retard


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 24, 2022)

Mastermind said:


> Making money makes you happy
> The dopamine comes from stepping it up each year, selling your stuff, the grind itself is the best part
> JFL at winning the lottery and being happy, you'll forever feel like a lucked out moron


It’s not impossible to have greater aspirations once you’ve won the lottery. Winning the lottery doesn’t necessarily mean you won’t have to work for anything in your life afterward.


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 24, 2022)

Raxflex said:


> From my experience it is the complete opposite. Money gives you true freedom. And this complete freedom is what makes you happy.
> 
> But the media constantly brainwashes you with "money doesnt make you happy" so that you dont start to riot against sky high taxes, inflation and lower and lower wages.
> 
> Meanwhile the people that own the media are billionaires.


spoken like a person with no money issues


----------



## Deleted member 18494 (Apr 24, 2022)

Raxflex said:


> Meanwhile the people that own the media are billionaires.


That’s a wise sentence. Rich people telling us „money ain’t shit“, while working 24/7 to get more and more of it.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 24, 2022)

RottenSperg said:


> spoken like a person with no money issues


as some rich person used to say:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> It’s not impossible to have greater aspirations once you’ve won the lottery. Winning the lottery doesn’t necessarily mean you won’t have to work for anything in your life afterward.


If you gambled enough money to get the right ticket in your hand you were probably addicted to the game and statistically speaking gamblers are not the brightest persons out there

So yeah you definitely could but if you got the jackpot in the first place you probably lack the requirements to use your money in efficient ways


----------



## Paroxysm (Apr 25, 2022)

TrestIsBest said:


> 100% agree. My monthly income increased by a few hundred euros recently (still a college poorcel tho) and it increased my life quality significantly. There might be a cutoff point at some point but I doubt it stops at 70 k for everyone (I think this is what a study concluded).


the 70k taken into consideration in that study which was done many years ago would probably be around 120k today.


----------



## Paroxysm (Apr 25, 2022)

6.5PSL said:


> The farmer in rural Iowa who goes to church every Sunday and cares for his family is way happier than the New York Goldman Sachs analyst.


dumb cope. i've only ever heard middle class and above people who live in big cities propagating this myth. i grew up poorcel around rural people in a med country and the average person is fucking miserable. get rich or die trying.


----------



## TrestIsBest (Apr 25, 2022)

Paroxysm said:


> the 70k taken into consideration in that study which was done many years ago would probably be around 120k today.


True. Plus the way you spent the money wasn't taken into consideration. I'd assume 30 k spent on plastic surgery will be much more significant in terms of long-time happiness than 30 k spent on a sick car for example.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Apr 25, 2022)

You are 100% right tbh. Money in capitalism means true freedom, which is not the cynical freedom of libertarians(purely negative), but actual freedom, the concrete possibility of doing concrete things in the material world. This is of extreme importance for human happiness and satisfaction.


----------



## TrestIsBest (Apr 25, 2022)

Uglybrazilian said:


> You are 100% right tbh. Money in capitalism means true freedom, which is not the cynical freedom of libertarians(purely negative), but actual freedom, the concrete possibility of doing concrete things in the material world. This is of extreme importance for human happiness and satisfaction.


----------



## Gonthar (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## EverythingCel133 (Apr 25, 2022)

Money is cope if you are non nt and have social anxiety since you are too weak and mentally ill to go out because of bad genetics.I am working hard and have lots of money and i dont feel happy with it,i just provide my family and friends financially that is it


----------



## Mewton (Apr 25, 2022)

Mogging does


----------

